# Selva Alegre



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buen hilo y muy buenas fotos. Incluiras mi colegio que esta a la vuelta?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ojalá también le puedas tomar fotos al hotel y al parque.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Ya me están dando ganas de conocer tu ciudad,se ve muy bien esta zona.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

AREKIPA ES AREKIPA PS LA SEGUNDA CITY DEL PERU TENGO MUXOS AMIGOS KE VIVEN EN SELVA ALEGRE LAS CASAS SON MUY COOOOOOOLLLLLLL AREKIPA ES MUYYYYYYYYYYYY CCCOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL AKI KIEN SE ABURRE ES XKE KIERE ^^


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

dios mio , me traiste muchos recuerdos de mi infancia !!!!

en selva alegre pase gran parte de mi niñes --- 

lo unico malo era el parque los domingos en la tarde .

gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Selva Alegre es uno de mis barrios residenciales predilectos del Perú*

Tuve oportunidad de conocer Selva Alegre a comienzos de 1982 cuando visité a la familia Ratti... Me encantó el barrio,muy clásico,con cierto parecido al San Isidro limeño (aunque felízmente menos "metamorfoseado"),sólo espero que nos se les dé la onda de tumbar casonas y construir edificios insulsos como está pasando en Lima... y toda el área verde de Selva Alegre es magnífica... precioso barrio !!!!... Dios quiera que no sufra cambios ni que las inmobiliarias arrasen con ese rinconcito hermoso...


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

muy buenas las fotos pero me imagino que las familias que se establecieron por ahi ya no quedaran muchas .... comocomentaropon anteriormente 9ojala no se destruya la zona para convertirla en otro san isidro...siempre me gustaronese tipo de casas... gracias por las fotografias haber si suen algunas del parque que me dijeron que lo habian restaurado o algo asi... quien se animara a tomarle algunas fotos y que habra sido d elas momias que encontraron cerca al malecon??????????? alguien sabe algo...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve lindo Selva Alegre junto con Vallecito son los lugares que mas me gustan de Arequipa.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Libidito said:


> Se ve lindo Selva Alegre junto con Vallecito son los lugares que mas me gustan de Arequipa.


NO KONOCES LO MAS MAS DE AREKIPA? CHALLAPAMPA? I NO TE HABLO DEL SOLAR IA NOS KAMBIAMOS AORA ESTOY EN UNA HOUSE ENORME KON TODOOOOOO ^^ TE PIERDES LO MEJORCITO DE LA CITY BLANKA PERO KONOCI EL PALACIO ME GUSTA MUXO TAMBIEN


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

SIN DESMERECER A KAYMA I KALZON NEGRO O UMAKOLLO O JOSE LUIS BTSAMANTE I RIVEIRO^^


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bueno no vivo allá, no he podido conocer toda la ciudad......conosco algunas partes en persona y otras por fotos.

Cayma y Yanahuara tambien estan bien pero me quedo con la dos primeras que mencioné.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Bueno gracias por sus comentarios, y sí tengo fotos de toda esa zona tanto del Parque como del Hotel, también algunas vista hacia la zona de Zemanat desde el parque.

A ver, sobre las familias no sé mucho pero conozco algunas que están alli desde hace muchísimos años, por ejemplo una familia de descendencia alemana que ya están como tres generaciones en Selva Alegre.

Bueno, lo ha dicho sin desmerecer claro las otra zonas... hay que considerar también que uno puede caminar libremente por Selva Alegre y Vallecito, a diferencia de Cayma y Yanahuara en donde casi todo está enrejado, y ni hablar de Challapampa (Victor, nos deberías traer fotos unas cuantas fotos de Challapampa).

Más tarde publico unas cuantas fotos más.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

:bash: Me quede dormido y me olvide de postear, unas cuantas fotos más.

Esta primera casona es una de las que más me gusta.




























​
Por falta de tiempo, pongo pocas fotos, ya ire poniendo más la cuestión es que demoro corrigiendo el color de las fotos y... por que me salieron medias raras (cielo morado :lol y en alguno casos armandolas (la casa morada que mostre antes resulto de 4 fotos).


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

*HOTEL LIBERTADOR*
Uno de los hoteles cinco estrellas de Arequipa










*PARQUE SELVA ALEGRE*
El parque está dividido en tres partes, esta pileta está en la que está al este de "La Gruta" (a la derecha del Hotel Libertador) hay una "lago" con pescadistos, caminerías, pista de trote.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos loco


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Buenas fotos!...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hay consulados en Selva Alegre... ¿?¿?


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Si d` Italia*



Chris_ALOR said:


> Hay consulados en Selva Alegre... ¿?¿?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lindas casas, buenas fotos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

uomo_111 said:


> *Si d` Italia*


También parece que hay uno de Finlandia (x las fotos) :nuts:


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

hermoso barrio, muy similar a las de Vallecito. Felicitaciones por las fotos y por la bella ciudad que tienen.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Si, en Selva Alegre existen esas dos sedes diplomáticas, la de Finlandia y la de Italia que está a unas 4 cuadras.

Gracias por la visita chikobestia 


Unas cuantas fotos más...


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

bonita esa casa enchapada en sillar. Gracias por las fotos Christian


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué bonitas casas en las últimas fotos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonitas todas... y lo mejor de todo, bien conservadas.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

cheveres fotos, esta es la mejor epcoa del año para pasearse por este clasico barrio del cercado de Arequipa.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Que bonito parque para pasear


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve muy bien el parque, muchos árboles.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Por su elegancia,sobriedad y áreas verdes...*

lo considero el barrio residencial más bonito del Perú (sin contar Lima)...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

y contando a Lima tambien, Por que no..


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

uno de los más bonitos del perú.. alli la dejan mejor


q chvr q se ve el parque, ni pensar que nunca he entrado -.-!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta mucho ese parque ... y las casas también. kay:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Es un barrio precioso !!!!*

Veo más las fotos y me enamoro más del barrio !!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Cuantos recuerdos en ese parque de chibolo .... ha mejorado bastante el parque


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué hermosa zona de Arequipa; las casas son muy agradables a la vista.


----------



## reina_XD (Nov 18, 2009)

que hermoza es selva alegre.. buenas fotos.. felicitaciones..!!


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

aun lorecuerdoenparte loque me llamaba la atencionera un árbol bienextrañohabersiletoman unafoto.................


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

recien veo este thread, buen trabajo chris 2.
hasta desde el aire se ve bien este distrito...q tiene algo de jesus maria,san isidro pero con toques arequipeños.
me gusta cuando se ve desniveles en los parques, le da autenticidad.

q sucede los domingos en la tarde,q disgusta a AJO? seran familias de zonas altas q hacen su "picnic"?


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

El parque es de todos.. no agrade o no, pero asi son los grandes parques en las grandes ciudades.. y hay que saber convivir con ello.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Mucha gracias por sus visitas y sus comentarios, Miraflorino es un gusto que disfrutes del thread y antes de seguir unas disculpas por haber dejado abandonado el thread, anduve algo ocupado con algunos asuntos. 

Ahora, sí, una fotos antes que salga y una FELIZ NAVIDAD! 































































​


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Monica, mañana pongo fotos del árbol raro.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

ohhh, que bonito este distrito!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos kay:


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

el parque selva alegre deberian remodelarlo integramente ,es bonito pero si lo remodelan seria precioso


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lindo barrio. Me gustaron las últimas fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Buenas fotos las últimas


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

chikobestia said:


> ohhh, que bonito este distrito!


selva alegre no es distrito pertenece al cercado de arequipa el distrito ....es Alto selva alegre


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Encantador, sobre todo los abundantes espacios verdes.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

buena tanda fotos,


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Mónica, aqui está el árbol del que hablas en las dos primeras fotos y un poco más de los otros parques de Selva Alegre.


















































































​


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

ahhh como me gusta ese barrio!


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

muy buenas fotos Christian, ese parque es muy bonito y grande


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

cmonzonc said:


> Mónica, aqui está el árbol del que hablas en las dos primeras fotos y un poco más de los otros parques de Selva Alegre.
> 
> [/CENTER]



gracias Chris tu si eres un buen amigo  ojala tambien tengas fotos de la parte q me dijeron que reconstruyeron ahi por el malecon de selva alegre..........:banana: y donde encontraron las tumbas:banana:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Se respira paz, deberia haber más lugares asi en arequipa y el perú, 


pd. buenas fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito barrio, me gusta mucho, me sorprendió el hecho que esté tan cerca del centro histórico, apenas 6-7 cuadras de la plaza de armas. 

Las casas tienen muy buen diseño.


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Quiero ir al Parque!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que bonito barrio, me gusta mucho, me sorprendió el hecho que esté tan cerca del centro histórico, apenas 6-7 cuadras de la plaza de armas.
> 
> Las casas tienen muy buen diseño.


En si el parque y la urbanización está dentro del Centro Histórico Jhona, de la zona monumental declarada por la Unesco a tan solo 1 cuadra.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

CAMINAR POR AI ES MUY COOOOOLLLLL ME GUSTA EL PARQUE MUCHO I LAS CASOTAS SON PRECIOASAS


----------

